

Lt. Dan Choi becomes first openly gay man to serve in U.S. Army - Alex3917
http://www.bilerico.com/2010/02/lt_dan_choi_back_at_training.php

======
eru
I hope the US will join the rank of more enlightened nations, soon.

~~~
patrickgzill
You are talking about "enlightenment" in reference to participating in an
organization that kills people; your priorities are maybe screwed up.

~~~
eru
Oh, not having a military may be of advantage. (I am officially recognized as
a conscious objector to military service in my home country.)

But I prefer to defer judgement.

Anyway, I do not like discriminating against people based on their sexual
preferences (or identities).

